# Solstice Project: Repainting The Sun



## ProfessorGuy (Jun 20, 2016)

Today is the solstice, the longest day of the year.  Tonight's full moon will be the first solstice full moon since 1967!

In 2000, I mounted a bare light above the entrance to our house.  To soften it, I made a 'shade' in front of it.  I had a guy who was good with a torch cut a steel barrel lid into a pointed star.  Then I drilled some holes in it so the light behind it made a nice pattern.  I painted it up with some enamel and called the piece "Sun."

By the late 00's, it started to rust and flake:




In 2011, ice fell from the roof, bending the thin steel in half.  I hammered it back best I could but the enamel of course took it on the chin.  More years go by and it's looking pretty sketchy:




But today's the solstice!  Time to celebrate the sun.  Grab some sandpaper, then some new enamel:




And if you were wondering about those drilled holes, here's what it looks like in the dark:




Happy summer solstice everyone!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice job with the bulb shield, the holes are well positioned, too.


----------



## wayne.inspain (Jun 22, 2016)

lovely solstice project, the sky was brilliant this year, and I am lucky enough to have my birthday on the solstice


----------

